
Manage Your Crypto Portfolio in Excel and Google Sheets - spreadstreet
https://medium.com/cryptosheets/manage-your-crypto-portfolio-with-cryptosheets-cointracking-info-part-1-f83456602a7b
======
Finnucane
So, you need one kind of distributed ledger to keep track of your stuff in
another kind of distributed ledger.

